# Woman Rescues Baby Opossum



## win231 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Sep 23, 2021)

Cute little dude.Those things have some mean teeth.


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Cute little dude.Those things have some mean teeth.


They need them.  They're omnivores - they're designed to eat everything, including killing prey when they have to.


----------

